# ICD-9 stumper from my office



## smstro1 (Jun 13, 2008)

This seems simple enough, but it has stumped my whole office.

Indeed, we've encountered it before, but no one can remember what we did then. This time, we'll write it down, I promise  

Patient has a wedding ring stuck on his finger. Came in to have it removed. What's the ICD-9 for that? Foreign bodies are usually internal, so we don't think it's that. We can't find anything for an object that is painfully stuck on the _outside_ of someone.

Can you help?

Thanks,

Stacy in Lexington, KY


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 13, 2008)

Shot in the dark...but what about 959.5 (injury, finger)?


----------



## 007CPC (Jun 13, 2008)

*Don't forget an E code*

959.5 E928.5 ( utilized 2007 manuals)


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 13, 2008)

Depending on the documentation, 915.X might work plus the E code as stated above.


----------



## smstro1 (Jun 13, 2008)

E928.5! Yes, thanks!

I will be sure to write that down somewhere and convey it to the other ladies in my office.

Stacy in Lexington, KY


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 13, 2008)

Remember the E code cannot be your primary code.


----------



## 007CPC (Jun 14, 2008)

smstro1 said:


> E928.5! Yes, thanks!
> 
> I will be sure to write that down somewhere and convey it to the other ladies in my office.
> 
> Stacy in Lexington, KY



AMA,

E codes should never be sequenced first; Make sure the injury code is primary.


----------



## Mghiozzi (Feb 7, 2015)

*Correct DX and E Code*

Hi,

The correct DX for this problem is 915.8~ Finger, unspecified superficial injury. The E code would be E928.5


----------



## ddrenga@gmail.com (Feb 8, 2015)

smstro1 said:


> This seems simple enough, but it has stumped my whole office.
> 
> Indeed, we've encountered it before, but no one can remember what we did then. This time, we'll write it down, I promise
> 
> ...



Try 959.5, injury, other and unspecified, injury NOS, finger


----------



## hstrasko_rn@atlanticlegalnurseconsultants.com (Feb 9, 2015)

*This seems simple enough, but it has stumped my whole office*


Since I do not know how the finger was injured, but just in case you need the primary code, if you use: *729.81-swelling/finger  *perhaps this will help.
 Then list your *E-code. 928.5* 

Always love those mysterious ones. Best wishes. H.Strasko, RN, CPC


----------

